
OMG Gutenberg - aaronbrethorst
http://seattlereviewofbooks.com/reviews/omg-gutenberg/
======
theseatoms
Off topic: Does anyone else find the font in this article incredibly off-
putting? The 'a's are particularly egregious.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Now that you mentioned it, I can't stop seeing the 'a's. They're really
annoying.

~~~
Hellbox
Are you both on Windows? There's a bug we're seeing with the typeface on
lowercase 'a' that add a little dot in the bowl. Very distracting, and not
intentional.

~~~
pja
It is fine on Linux for me, but on Windows 10 I’m seeing either a very heavy
top to the loop of the lowercase a or a very light one, depending on the font
size.

I suspect the hinting is going haywire somewhere.

~~~
pja
The diagonal on the 's' is also far too heavy in small point sizes - hinting
again?

------
danielweber
> obliquitous

I don't think that means what he thinks it means.

~~~
Hellbox
Hah! Good catch of an funny unintentional typo. Fixed to 'ubiquitous', which
is what I meant.

